# Maple Tapping with Spiles



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I just read an article in our local paper about maple tree tapping for making syrup. I'm going to go to our local hardware "farm" store this weekend to see if they have the spiles. Tractor Supply didn't have them on their website, but Lowes of all places did. Anyone have experience tapping trees for syrup? I'll post photos of the equipment, cost as well as the process as the time goes on. I hear its best to do this in the 2nd week of Feb since its cold out.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I will blaze maples and birch for sap with a hatchet, but we're talking nick a dime sized hole and if possible use a cleaned green stick or twig to wedge in the hole and wick the sap away. Works best when it's cold though- the pressure from the water expanding pushes it out. I don't like to do it on younger trees, it's not even worth the yield. No less than a 40ft tree I'd say. Remember to plug those holes, too- fresh pine works as a good plug. Birch runs far thinner than maple, you can't tap a tree more than a couple times in a season or you'll kill it.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

So your saying that you can do this without the metal taps? Or are you saying to plug it after you have tapped it? I guess the next question would be how long do you tap it? I've heard of blazing a tree before, but I thought that was just for marking a trail.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

well even if you blaze it or nick a hole, you can just set a hand made spile, you don't necessarily need the metal ones they are just more convenient. You wait overnight and plug it the next day so the tree doesn't get pests or infection. Birch trees have much thinner sap.


----------

